# Fase en car audio



## angelwind (Feb 5, 2019)

Hola a todos.
Tengo una gran duda con respecto a la fase de los parlantes en el auto.
Debido a una renovación de vehículo, decidí cambiar los 4 parlantes situados en las puertas, debido a que los originales de fábrica dejan muchísimo que desear (pocos graves, sin agudos y con baches importantes en el rango medio).
Ahora bien, ¿Debo conectar en contrastase los parlantes enfrentados o en fase?
Siempre busqué la fase a "oímetro" en los autos, ya que las automotrices suelen usar colores de fantasía, evitando el rojo y negro.. (por lógica, para no confundirlos con +12v y masa...), pero por algún lado leí en el foro que era correcto ponerlos en contrafase para evitar cancelaciones de graves... ¿Es así o se producirá el clásico bache de sonido entre dos parlantes en contrafase? 
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2019)

Correcto. 
Me ha pasado que parlantes enfrentados pierdan los graves y se soluciona invirtiendo uno de ellos.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 25, 2019)

Siempre la fase en un auto se busca a "oido" depende mucho del auto y de los parlantes, alguos son tan malos que no hay diferencia entre una fase y la otra.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2019)

Yo supe emplear uno de estos para buscar la mejor polaridad de parlantes en el automóvil (Traseros respecto delanteros), hacia un lado directo (En fase), hacia el otro lado invertido (Contra fase).
Al realizar una comparación (inversión) rápida es mas fácil detectar la opción mas satisfactoria. una vez logrado el sonido mas aceptable retiraba el conmutador,conectaba el otro parlante de igual forma y voila.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 25, 2019)

Claro, con eso lograr una apresiación mas real, ya que la memoria auditiva dura menos de 10ms jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2019)

sergiot dijo:


> la memoria auditiva dura menos de 10ms jajaja



Eso es en los hombres  

En las mujeres dura 20 años o más


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 25, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso es en los hombres
> 
> En las mujeres dura 20 años o más



E incluso se han dado casos de reencarnaciones que conservaban la memoria...……...


----------



## sergiot (Feb 26, 2019)

Creo que esos casos son de mujeres que se transformaron en "esposas"...menos mal que por acá no hay ninguna...no?


----------



## fercon (Ago 7, 2019)

Buen dia. Publico por aca por estar reciente si hay otro lugar mas pertinente por favor reubiqueme moderador.
Les adjunto imagenes de lo que deberia ser un amplificador. Es marca Audiovox "hecho en venezuela". El asunto es que lo voy a retirar antes de vender el vehiculo (Grand cherokee 2007) quiero saber si es un accesorio de valor suficiente para incluirlo en el precio final pero no dice nada, cuantos watios amplifica, cantidad de salidas o conexion de cornetas etc. Bueno tal vez si este presente la informacion pero yo no se deducirla. Si es viable su venta individual, como conecto o reconecto las cornetas (entiendo debe ser conectando la entrada y salida del amplificador, pero cuales cables con cuales?) para que el repro funcione sin el amplif. Por favor, Agradezco ayuda al foro


----------

